# Find of the Year: Shabby Looking Old Oak Pilliod Tool Box a Treasure Chest



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I found a roughly 100 year old tool collection intact (mostly Starrett tools). It is from an estate sale. Though the tools are well used they are in very good condition. It is my find of the year.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice find! Good way to start the year too.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yee Gods man, you can measure the world with that set ! 
Great find !


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Well basswood, you are very new to LumberJocks and what you have reported/posted here is what we refer to as a 'Tool Gloat'.

When you post a Tool Gloat of this magnitude we get very envious and our way of congratulating you is with this Term of Endearment.
YOU SUCK!!!

...so consider yourself one of the LJs from now on.

Thanks for sharing your Gloat.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one hell of a find.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks ALL,

Some history. One of the outside calipers is an original Fay caliper likely made between 1885 and 1887. Starrett bought out Fay in 1887 and started using "Fay springs" on their calipers as well. The bottom caliper is the Fay, the Top is what Starrett calipers looked like before the acquisition and the middle is a Starrett with the Fay spring.









Here is an article on the subject (starting at page 327)

http://books.google.com/books?id=d74cAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA328&lpg=PA328&dq=Fay+caliper&source=bl&ots=7o0n9MjmSZ&sig=cymPARfAlmTjAgsTblOb63mpzYQ&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7OfNUuILwZDIAdu0gaAP&ved=0CIgBEOgBMAs#v=onepage&q=Fay%20caliper&f=false


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

How cool is that! Congrats. In a local antique store, there is a Union tools display shadow box, which held a lot of machinist tools. They want $200 for it, but half of the tools are missing. very cool piece though.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

@lat,

This collection was to be sold for $50 but the buyer backed out. I offered them $100, it was twice what they were to be paid, but I still got a deal-to say the least! The oak box was worth that.

I was told these were the tools of a machinist at 3M in St. Paul, MN.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice collection. Let me be the second to say "YOU SUCK". ;-)


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunh, the picture of the three calipers just gave me an aproximation on the age of a set found in an auction box, I have the old type Starett at the top, but mine has a small wing nut at the top and is missing the screw/knob at the left side, a stub is there though..
Now I'll check the refference


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Now that a wonderful tool gloat, it just a beautiful collection…enjoy!


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

@Glen,

It is possible that Starrett continued the make calipers out of flat stock with the big knurled head set screws after 1887, as a economy model. The thicker stock of the models after the switch to the Fay spring do make them more comfortable to hold and easier to use though.

I find the quality of the original Fay to be even higher than the Starrett or Brown and Sharp that followed, after they adopted the Fay form. Fay used larger screws and larger knurled heads that make them nicer to use. Some Starretts with Fay springs still used flat stock and had the adjustment screw assemblies riveted to the legs rather than screws that run through the centers of the legs.

I am still learning about this. I find it very interesting.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Great find… and let me also add a hearty *"YOU SUCK" * 

(if you've been reading the LJs site for very long, you KNOW that this is a term of "endearment"! LOL

If not, it actually means "I'm mad because you found that deal before I did, so you suck!"

WELCOME to LumberJocks!


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

He shoots-he scores! Congrats and you suck.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bass, we're all still learning, and sharing, Thank you !


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Great deal. Brought back many memories for me. I retired in 2008 after 50 years of being a Tool and Diemaker. I still have the wood tool box and some of the tools. I remember how hard it was as a young apprentice to buy the tools like those you have. At that time there were no places that sold machinists tools at a discount. Everything was list price and expensive. Some cost a few weeks of my pay. I sure learned to take care of my tools. Good luck with your tools, and thanks for sparking some memories for me.
regards
Ed


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

And if you weren't on the "machinst tool" slippery slope you are now!!

Good score. I figure about once every three years there is a sale that yields that kind of result.

Just shows to go you, that you never know what you find.

Happy slippery slope buddy!!!

Like to see a picture of the tool box though

Bin there, doing that!

Eric


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

The combination square with the centering head and protractor head is easily worth more than you paid for the whole set. A lot of people don't have a clue of what the heads are for.
You did well . If those tools could talk I'm sure they would entertain you for hours.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I see QS white oak and green felt in yer future. Don't blame me, it's just what happens!

Eric


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Howie, I was thinking the same thing. It would be cool if you could gather 'round all the people who had used those tools over the years for stories around the campfire.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love machinist work and this is a wonderful find. I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't love to have this. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

